# New Member: Hello :)



## JSU (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm from SoCal and started snowboarding late last season - I was instantly addicted. I'm actually on my way up to Mammoth right now . I thought it was about time that I joined a boarding forum as have a ton of questions and feel that I can contribute a lot as well. 

Best,
J

P.S. I'll be living in Brooklyn for the rest of the season


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!

I wish I could be at Mammoth right now... maybe after Christmas hopefully. Enjoy the riding up there while you can.


----------

